# Insurance on a 22yrs 3NCB?



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm looking to get a GTR R33 in the next few months

Insurance is a joke but its my dream car

Currently got a Civic Type R paying £1000 but Skyline 3 groups higher but insure seems very expensive

Any companies good for young drivers? What do i expect to pay?

Are V-Spec for expensive 2 insure than std GTR?

22yrs
3NCB
held licence 5yrs 
0 points 
0 claims

Thanks


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

All Skyline's are the same insurance group (less th 400R and probably now the Z tune). I've had Skyline's since i was 21 and then i was paying £2100, i'm now 25 and paying £1200 with Elephant, They're cheap enough as long as you can afford to pay in 1 lump sum, as they won't provide an option to pay over 10 or 12 month's.

Hope this help's,

Mark


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah i have the money up front to pay it off

who was u with at 21yrs?


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

try A-plan, they seem to be the nuts at low prmiums on skylines at the mo', im paying under £800 fully comp - 27, 5 yrs NCB:smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeh A-plan - R32 GTR - 33 years, max ncb, insured ready for stage 1 (not done yet) £610 fully comp. 

Best bit, you can pay by 3 post dated cheques without paying any extra. 

Apparently if you have more than 1 car that needs insuring you can get a deal on both.

Phone number 0845 0711234


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

I was with privilege then, but i think they've stoped insuring import's nowadays. Personally i could'nt beat Elephant. By the way i only have 1 years NCB, comming up 2 soon.


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

A Plan seem to be good as they allow mods

will have to give them a call


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Expect to pay a lot. I say go for it - only live once, so long as your sensible with it.  

My best guess would be between £2000 - £2500. However, not sure where you live, etc though.

Goodbye wage!


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

well if its £2000 i will be pleased

dont really wanna pay for than £2500

gotta do now 

once i move out all moneys going on the house

so like u say only live once


----------

